# P



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2019)

Apologies, was going to put a post with the above pics. but I posted the pics.
Well, still learning, but when I tried to post pics last year with the older format, just couldn't get it done...new format is easier.
Anyhow these were all Cyps. planted last spring that I thought did great! But, the real test is if they come up this year. Duck


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. From whom did you obtain the Cyps? Good luck.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2019)

Gardens at Post Hill and Raising Rarities...every root or pip or whatever they are called flowered. I was happy with both retailers.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2019)

Great. NYC is a hard environment for Cyps!


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice! Yeah I plan to share my experience with my seedlings from last year and as they progress this year with the new format. I purchased a few near blooming plants from hill side nursery this spring and looking forward to recieving them in a few weeks. I wasn’t paying attention last fall and missed out on a few hybrids I wanted. This fall if my wife doesn’t kill me from ordering more plants.. 

My Cyp. Kentuckiense seedlings have started to elongate (about a half inch now), but my Cyp. Pubescens hasn’t even started. These photo’s are from yesterday.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 1, 2019)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> Very nice! Yeah I plan to share my experience with my seedlings from last year and as they progress this year with the new format. I purchased a few near blooming plants from hill side nursery this spring and looking forward to recieving them in a few weeks. I wasn’t paying attention last fall and missed out on a few hybrids I wanted. This fall if my wife doesn’t kill me from ordering more plants..
> 
> My Cyp. Kentuckiense seedlings have started to elongate (about a half inch now), but my Cyp. Pubescens hasn’t even started. These photo’s are from yesterday.
> 
> ...


 Please keep us posted!


----------

